# Greetings from Australia



## Pennywise Purple (Feb 21, 2017)

I went with my current username for something sort of trendy/cool I guess? Hmmmm?

Pennywise for the clown or band and purple, because I like the colour.

A few things about myself -

I hail from Australia (The Great Southern Outback)
I am the younger brother of a twin
I have Swedish, Irish, Scottish, Welsh, English on my fathers side and Thai on my mothers side.
I do GFX editing. (for a hobby mostly) I think I am proficient enough in it.
I write poetry whenever I get the chance to.
(biggest moment having my poems appear on 2000 brochures around my town/city.)
I have a little half sister, who has all I mentioned, plus Vietnamese in her.
My real name is Edward, you may call me  Ed, Ted, Teddy, Eddie/Eddy etc, if you so wish
I really like the series Vikings, but more so, Veronica Mars.
I dwell in quite a few different music tastes. To RnB to Hip-Hop and Korean Pop, to Black Metal.

If anyone wants to ask me anything else, please feel free!
Loving the look of the place!

Hope to see you all around!


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome! Mind the dragons on the right and the bathroom is on the left however the unicorn doesn't like people to use it... lol 

Korean pop! I don't really listen to much korean pop unless it is PSY. I rather like Jay Chou, Wang Lee Hom (mainland Chinese singers) and Mongolian music myself. Although I did go through a phase of listening to Canto pop?  Mostly early Canto pop.... o.0 Does that count?


----------



## Pennywise Purple (Feb 21, 2017)

The Fantastical said:


> Welcome! Mind the dragons on the right and the bathroom is on the left however the unicorn doesn't like people to use it... lol
> 
> Korean pop! I don't really listen to much korean pop unless it is PSY. I rather like Jay Chou, Wang Lee Hom (mainland Chinese singers) and Mongolian music myself. Although I did go through a phase of listening to Canto pop?  Mostly early Canto pop.... o.0 Does that count?


Unicorns are my jam and I have a street pass, so he lets me in without pause jk!
Korean pop is nice. I listen to that and Thai, Japanese Pop as well.
Canto counts yeah. 

Thanks for the warm welcome Fantastical.

Never been on a writers forum, like EVER...
So if I make a noobs mistake, forgiveness please! : /


----------



## aj47 (Feb 21, 2017)

Welcome.  It's rather a large forum, but I see you're making your way around undaunted.


----------



## Pennywise Purple (Feb 21, 2017)

astroannie said:


> Welcome.  It's rather a large forum, but I see you're making your way around undaunted.


I have both hands in front of my face and keep running into threads unannounced : D
Hidden confidence does things for a person I guess?

Nice to meet you!


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 21, 2017)

We are a easy going bunch! We don't start feeding the newbies to the dragons until they have been around for at least three months! (just joking)  lol


----------



## Pennywise Purple (Feb 21, 2017)

The Fantastical said:


> We are a easy going bunch! We don't start feeding the newbies to the dragons until they have been around for at least three months! (just joking)  lol


I like dragons a lot. I kind of hope that happens


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 21, 2017)

Pennywise Purple said:


> I like dragons a lot. I kind of hope that happens



Haha!! For years I have secretly been hoping to find a long lost dragon egg that will hatch for me so I can have a dragon and go on wonderful adventures and do dragonish things. Sadly it hasn't happened yet  But I have hope!!


----------



## Pennywise Purple (Feb 21, 2017)

The Fantastical said:


> Haha!! For years I have secretly been hoping to find a long lost dragon egg that will hatch for me so I can have a dragon and go on wonderful adventures and do dragonish things. Sadly it hasn't happened yet  But I have hope!!


We can always dream. That is given to us at least. 
How are you liking it here. Being a long time user? Well a bit longer than me anyways.


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 21, 2017)

Pennywise Purple said:


> We can always dream. That is given to us at least.
> How are you liking it here. Being a long time user? Well a bit longer than me anyways.



I was going to say "Long time member??!!" lol I have only been here for... four months so still new myself! It is cool here, there are a lot of very helpful people and... one or two less helpful ones (cough), as it is on all forums. But the over all there is an air of helpfulness and niceness about the comments and critiques that make this a nice place to chat about your work. I think what is also nice is that often times everyone is in the same boat as you, so there is an air of comradery in the search for answers and improvement.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice to meet you! : D I see you have already chosen a profile picture and a signature. Right on!

I'll just mention that we have a Mentor Directory and some Challenges, Contests and Prompts on here. You might be interested in them.

Cheers!


----------



## PiP (Feb 21, 2017)

Pennywise Purple said:


> I write poetry whenever I get the chance to.
> !



Hi Edward and welcome to WF. I see you've already pulled up a chair and made yourself at home.  If you enjoy writing poetry have you checked out our fun community poetry podcast?  Full details can be found here
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/169542-Podcast-seven-is-poetry-heaven

What type of poetry do you like to write?

PiPs


----------



## Pennywise Purple (Feb 22, 2017)

PiP said:


> Hi Edward and welcome to WF. I see you've already pulled up a chair and made yourself at home.  If you enjoy writing poetry have you checked out our fun community poetry podcast?  Full details can be found here
> http://www.writingforums.com/threads/169542-Podcast-seven-is-poetry-heaven
> 
> What type of poetry do you like to write?
> ...


In terms of theme: Seasons, Heritage, Darkness and Death, Music, Happiness and Life Journeys.
Type: Free Verse, Layered, Refrain, Haiku, Dark and Epic.

Just wanted to mention, that the new member greetings and get to knows are really super appreciated!
I feel like you guys are all my fam/besties already.


----------



## sas (Feb 22, 2017)

When I saw your post in a group discussion I thought you were female. Glad I read this; actually, no reason to say glad, as gender unimportant. I thought Darkkin was male for the longest time. Some think I'm male. Anyway, welcome. Sas


----------



## Pennywise Purple (Feb 22, 2017)

sas said:


> When I saw your post in a group discussion I thought you were female. Glad I read this; actually, no reason to say glad, as gender unimportant. I thought Darkkin was male for the longest time. Some think I'm male. Anyway, welcome. Sas


Thanks sas. I have a feminine personality I've been told in my younger years.
I like the girls I feature mainly, cause they are a cool pop girl group
and it reflects my Asian roots.

Great to meet you.
Anytime you want to chill, I am down for a conversation. 
That goes for anyone here.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 22, 2017)

Hey there, welcome to WF! Someone else who likes Kpop, jpop and all that fun stuff! Welcome to the forums! I'm sure you'll find a comfy spot here and settle yourself quite nicely. =)

Happy exploring!!


----------



## Pennywise Purple (Feb 22, 2017)

am_hammy said:


> Hey there, welcome to WF! Someone else who likes Kpop, jpop and all that fun stuff! Welcome to the forums! I'm sure you'll find a comfy spot here and settle yourself quite nicely. =)
> 
> Happy exploring!!


Thanks for the happy greetings! I have loved being here a lot. (though early days) So far, so good!


----------



## Tiashe (Feb 28, 2017)

Welcome to the forums, fellow Australian!


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello and welcome to WF Eddie.

I am glad to see you are enjoying your exploration. I have seen you around the forums already and can tell you are going to be a great asset to our members. Carry on being you and I will see you around more.

P.s. We also have many different groups that interest different people I woukd recommend checking them out.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 1, 2017)

PiP said:


> Hi Edward and welcome to WF. I see you've already pulled up a chair and made yourself at home.  If you enjoy writing poetry have you checked out our fun community poetry podcast?  Full details can be found here
> http://www.writingforums.com/threads/169542-Podcast-seven-is-poetry-heaven
> 
> What type of poetry do you like to write?
> ...




Helloooo, Edward... FYI... PiP has a pointy stick, and she is not afraid to use it... but she also has a cookie jar... which she guards with her pointy stick.... anyway.... welcome to WF, my name is Julia, and I haunt the fabulous poetry thread... hope to see you there...


----------

